# Calsouth State Cup Dates?



## Socal United (Sep 30, 2019)

Are the dates for state cup anywhere where anyone can see them?  Most interested in when the youngers are starting in January.  

Will be so much easier when it takes place in December next year....


----------



## timbuck (Sep 30, 2019)

I was wondering the same thing.  But what's up with December?  I think this is the 1st I've heard of a December State Cup date.


----------



## Goforgoal (Sep 30, 2019)

https://calsouth.com/state-cup/

Start dates are up. Earliest start is January 18th.


----------



## Socal United (Sep 30, 2019)

Goforgoal said:


> https://calsouth.com/state-cup/
> 
> Start dates are up. Earliest start is January 18th.


Dang I post that and it comes up 5 minutes later.  Scary....


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Sep 30, 2019)

Socal United said:


> Are the dates for state cup anywhere where anyone can see them?  Most interested in when the youngers are starting in January.
> 
> Will be so much easier when it takes place in December next year....


STATE CUP 2020
https://calsouth.com/state-cup/
YOUNGERS REGISTRATION OPENS SEPT. 30, 2019
$600 Early Bird Fee ends Oct. 17, 2019
2011 & 2010  START DATE 1/18/20
2009 & 2008 START DATE 1/25/20
2007   START DATE  2/15/20
2006  START DATE 2/22/20

NATIONAL CUP 2020
https://calsouth.com/national-cup/
YOUNGERS REGISTRATION OPENS SEPT. 30, 2019
$900 Early Bird Fee ends Oct. 17, 2019
2008 START DATE 2/15/20
2007   START DATE  2/22/20
2006  START DATE 2/22/20


----------



## carla hinkle (Oct 3, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I was wondering the same thing.  But what's up with December?  I think this is the 1st I've heard of a December State Cup date.


Yes, is this for sure? I would love a December start!


----------



## Socal United (Oct 3, 2019)

carla hinkle said:


> Yes, is this for sure? I would love a December start!


I believe it is coming next year.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 3, 2019)

I've got questions related to older teams.
National Cup for 2004 is to start on Sunday, April 5th (April 4th is an ACT test date and no games are scheduled).
National Cup usually plays 1 game per day.  So it looks like that means that the first round will be:
Sunday, April 5th
Saturday, April 11
Sunday, April 12-  This is Easter Sunday.  Does Cal-South usually schedule games on Easter?

Last year there was a 2 week gap between rounds 1 (April, 6,7,15) and Round 2 (April 27, 28, May 5th).   I don't recall if that was due to rain or if that was the original schedule.

Does anyone have any insight on what is planned beyond the "Start Dates"-

Also looks like Presidents for olders is set to start the same weekend as National Cup for the 04 and 05 age groups.  (Presidents will start earlier for the 03, 02 and 01 age groups)


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 3, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I've got questions related to older teams.
> National Cup for 2004 is to start on Sunday, April 5th (April 4th is an ACT test date and no games are scheduled).
> National Cup usually plays 1 game per day.  So it looks like that means that the first round will be:
> Sunday, April 5th
> ...


I don't  recall the specific dates for each group last year, but there were lots of weather push backs in national and state cup.


----------



## Dirtnap (Oct 4, 2019)

coachrefparent said:


> I don't  recall the specific dates for each group last year, but there were lots of weather push backs in national and state cup.


 My daughter was February last year and my nephew was in May. so who knows


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Oct 4, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I've got questions related to older teams.
> National Cup for 2004 is to start on Sunday, April 5th (April 4th is an ACT test date and no games are scheduled).
> National Cup usually plays 1 game per day.  So it looks like that means that the first round will be:
> Sunday, April 5th
> ...


No games on Easter - that has been my experience in the last 8 or 9 years but I guess you never know!


----------



## timbuck (Oct 4, 2019)

I’d hope not. But 3 weekends to finish the 1st round seems a bit crazy.


----------



## SplitSoccerFamMom (Oct 28, 2019)




----------

